# Netscape: Tabellen Höhe nicht 100%  zum Elternobjekt



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (25. Mai 2002)

Hoi!

Ich habe ein Problem mit Tabellen in Kombination mit Netscape Navigator Version 6 (frühere nicht getestet aber warscheinlich auch).
Ich habe meine Seite wie folgt strukturiert:







Das wird so auch im IE korrekt angezeigt. Egal wie groß der Inahlt im Zentrum ist, die 2 rot markierten Tabellen strecken sich auf die richtige höhe, so dass die unteren Zellen der rot markierten Tabellen immer am Fuße des Hauptbereichs liegen.

Im Netscape Navigator hingegen strecken sich die mittleren Zellen der rot markierten Tabellen nicht auf die Maximale Höhe, obwohl ich Height auf 100% setze. Das ganze seht dann so aus:






Ich bin mir sicher, dass andere dieses Problem auch schon hatten (habe sogar Threads diesbezüglich hier im Forum gefunden, doch leider ohne geeignete Lösung) und dieses lösen konnten.

Freue mich auf ihre Hilfe

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------



## | Kab00m | (9. Juni 2002)

**

Sorry, aber das liegt nicht an HTML, sondern an Netscape... 
Da kann man so nichts machen. Du musst einfach davon ausgehen, das leute, denen Design etwas bedeutet, kein Netscape benutzen ^^


----------



## Ripper (11. Juni 2002)

oder du hast cellspacing nicht auf null gesetzt hat ich auch schonmal dann ging es auch unter Netscape  aber is schon richtig vieles läuft auf alten Netscape versionen nicht

Cu Ripper


----------



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (12. Juni 2002)

Hoi!

Habe inzwischen die Lösung meines Problems. Das Problem lag übrigens nicht daran, dasss Netscape und Opera die Angabe Heigh="100%" falsch verstehen, sondern anscheinend der IE es zwar so, wie ich will, aber nicht nach W3 Standard anzeigt...
Habe das Tabellenlayout ein wenig verändert (ohne dass sich was am eigentlichen Aussehen der Seite verändert), ein paar DIVs einesetzt und "schon" (nach beinahe 1 Woche harter Arbeit) wird die Seite in Netscape, Opera und im Internet Explorer richtig und zu 100% gleich dargestellt.

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------



## Xzarus (12. Juni 2002)

es wäre nett, wenn du die lösung posten könntest


----------



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (12. Juni 2002)

Hoi!

Hier ist der Source, erklären ihn hiermit als GPL Lizensiert, macht damit was ihr wollt:


```
<style type="text/css">
.TableFoot {
	vertical-align: bottom; 
	width: 150px; 
	height:100px;
}; 
.TableBody {
	vertical-align: top;
	width: 150px;
};
</style>
<center>
	<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="width:100px;vertical-align:top;">
		<thead>
			<tr> 
				<th colspan="3" style="height:100px;background-image:url(TitelBild.jpg);">
					&amp;nbsp; <!-- TitelLeiste -->
				</th>
			</tr>
		</thead>
		<tfoot>
			<tr> 
				<td colspan="3" style="height:100px;background-image:url(FussBild.jpg);"> 
					&amp;nbsp;
				</td>
			</tr>
		</tfoot>
		<tbody>
			<tr>
				<td style="background-image:url(LinksHintergrund.jpg);" class="TableBody">
					<div style="background-image:url(LinksObenBild.jpg);">&amp;nbsp;</div>
					<!-- Inhalt Leiste Links -->
				</td>
				<td rowspan="2" style="vertical-align:top;width:700px;">				
					<!-- Hauptteil der Seite -->
				</td>	
				<td style="background-image:url(RechtsHintergrund.jpg);" class="TableBody">
					<div style="background-image:url(RechtsObenBild);">&amp;nbsp;</div>
					<!-- Inahlt Leiste Rechts -->
				</td>
			</tr>
			<tr>
				<td style="background-image:url(LinksHintergrund.jpg);" class="TableFoot">
					<div style="background-image:url(LinksUntenBild.jpg);" class="TableFoot">&amp;nbsp;</div>
				</td>
				<td style="background-image:url(RechtsHintergrund.jpg);" class="TableFoot">
					<div style="background-image:url(RechtsUntenBild.jpg);" class="TableFoot">&amp;nbsp;</div>
				</td>
			</tr>
		</tbody>
	</table>
</center>
```

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------

